# SHARK SIGHTING



## buckmaster133 (Feb 27, 2010)

I was at the north jetty yesterday catching big uglies and the boat next to me caught a 2 ft shark could not tell what kind it was but it was definately a shark!! Just thought you sharkies would like to know!!


----------



## Sharkbitten (Nov 20, 2009)

That is great news!!!!


----------



## fishingfan (Jan 23, 2010)

*That was us*

We caught a two footer out there that day in late afternoon. it was a little Sand Bar Shark my dad broke his cheap rod reeling the thing in


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

There coming.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

My fishing buddy & I both caught shovelhead sharks (about 2ft) friday wade fishin the surf at san luis pass. Both were released to grow up big enough to bite someone. LOL


----------



## Xtreamesharker (Apr 2, 2008)

A few fishing friends of mine are reporting in from SLP that they have had multiple HTR's (Hook, Tag, Release) of substantial sized sharks from yesterday & today.... Sandbars & Blacktip up to & over the 6FT range. Have another buddy at BHP that had a HTR today on a 5'10" Blacktip. Another in Matagorda reports an HTR on 5'9" Sandbar over the wknd!!!


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

wish I was with them rather be fishing than working. can't wait!


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

Headed down to sargent / Matagorda tomorrow for a couple days will give report when get back. If anybody in the area will most likely be at Mitchell's cut. Look for a copper and beige F-250.


----------



## TheExxonKid (Dec 28, 2007)

We will have to start tearin up the sand and reels again after May Xtreame.



Xtreamesharker said:


> A few fishing friends of mine are reporting in from SLP that they have had multiple HTR's (Hook, Tag, Release) of substantial sized sharks from yesterday & today.... Sandbars & Blacktip up to & over the 6FT range. Have another buddy at BHP that had a HTR today on a 5'10" Blacktip. Another in Matagorda reports an HTR on 5'9" Sandbar over the wknd!!!


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

They are deff comming, the bays are starting to fill with rays!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

look at EC, great reports... blacktips down south and sandbars on the upper


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

In Sargent at mitchells cut. Several oversize drum on shrimp and squid. Bull reds on mullet and cut whiting. 1 blacktip 3' on whiting. Landed7 drum 10 bull reds to 44". Lots of whiting and sheephead. I will be here until saturday if anybody down this way stop by and have a cold one. Copper F 250


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

WOW! you ought to post up some pics, definitely sounds fun...


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

Heres a few picks from Sargent.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

good job getting your boy out, looks like he had a blast...


----------

